
Hours after Zuck deletion scandal, Facebook announces new unsend feature - Anon1096
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/hours-after-zuck-deletion-scandal-facebook-announces-new-unsend-feature/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Will Reddit retroactively come out with an edit without showing that you
edited feature?

